# Portable Saw Mill in NH, MA?



## lacheusa (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a Oak tree in a wooded section of my yard that was damaged in snow storm last October. It is leaning towards my house, and needs be taken down. Of coarse the part that was leaning away from my house came down in the storm.

It seems like waste to turn it into firewood, and thus am wondering if anyone knows of someone that has portable mill in the Nashua NH, Lowell Ma, area that could slice it up for me?


Thanks
Tom


----------

